# Anima: Enhance Time 5



## Eltern (Sep 22, 2007)

Would an Anima need to take Quicken Spell to make an Enhance Time 5 Anima Power?

Also, is there any way to use APs to increase BAB or learn feats? It seems Mind Modify might work, but I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't recall. It's been a long while since I wrote or used the rules. But Time is powerful stuff, and so just remember that any overpowered ability might need to be nixed, even if the rules allow it.


----------



## Eltern (Sep 23, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Time is powerful stuff, and so just remember that any overpowered ability might need to be nixed, even if the rules allow it.




3.0 version Haste all the time? Yeah, maybe   

I can't figure out the Anima. All the potential abilities are super cool, but it's a base of crappy BAB, skills, and saves. I can figure out how many levels of it to take in builds, if any. Is the super cool ability worth it for what is effectively losing a level? Maybe. Hmm.


----------



## sirwmholder (Sep 26, 2007)

Eltern said:
			
		

> Would an Anima need to take Quicken Spell to make an Enhance Time 5 Anima Power?
> 
> Also, is there any way to use APs to increase BAB or learn feats? It seems Mind Modify might work, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks!



My understanding is no... since you don't "learn spell list" as an Anima like a Mage does.  Though the ability would be very hardcore... personally I wouldn't allow it.

As for the second part... Infuse (Earth?) for a strength bonus to increase your attack and damage.  To gain Feats... dip into another class to get 'em ( might even pick up a couple of extra BAB's while you're there )... a couple levels in Mage Knight or Ranger would be pretty sweet.

Hope this helps,
William Holder


----------

